# Lighting. 13W or 26W??



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello, I'm planning on using an Exo Terra Canopy Compact light for a Exo Terra 18x18x18 vivarium. Which bulb would be better a 13W or a 16W?? Do you have any other lighting recommendations besides this type of lamp?? Thanks.

Ulises


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you meant 26W not 16, the 26 would probably be better, you can get them cheaper in hardware stores, unless you're talking about the UVB bulbs, I actually got a 23W for my 18 tall and 2 23W's for my 24 tall with the exo terra canopies


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, sorry. I meant 26. So the UV bulbs are not necessary??
Thanks for your reply.

Ulises


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

It depends, what kinds of frogs and what kind of lid are you gonna use?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I have not decided yet, but I'm thinking auratus, tincs or azureus since these are known to be the best for a novice, which is my case. As for the top, well I was thinking of getting a glass top.


Ulises


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The type of light is more important for the plants than the frogs.As long as the frogs get a 12 hour or so light cycle they will be fine.

I generally use T5 plant bulbs, or the exoterra s that you are speaking of.

In your case I would go with 13 W only because the 26 W will emit more heat. The plants will grow fine with the 13W


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

a 23W bulb isn't really making my 18" tall any warmer especially with lexan laying on top of the screen and it definitely looks brighter than it did when there was a 13W on there, those frogs you mentioned probably don't need UVB


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

So the 23W regular fluorescent light bulb should be fine then Chis?? Are your plants healthy and green??


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it's been fine for me, looks better and all that's really in there is broms and a suzi wong fern since it's only a temporary tank but the fern has been doing a lot better since the 23W has been on it. Could be a coincidence, but I like the brightness better anyway


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Also just noticed that yours is wider (18x18x18 compared to my 12x12x18), are you gonna be using the 2 bulb or 1 bulb compact top? If it's 1 bulb then you might need the 23 or 26, as always monitor your temps but it hasn't changed my temp at all so I don't see why it would yours


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll be using the two bulb.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd still say go for the 2 23's, monitor your temps and if for some reason it stays warmer then 80 degrees in there you can swap one of them out for a 13 and keep the extra one till the first burns out


----------

